# Need Color Advice



## shapeshifter (Jan 10, 2007)

My neighbor is having a "What WAS I thinking" moment regarding her guest bathroom. [Actually her husband made the decisions; unfortunately, he was color challenged :laughing:]

The bath is an interior space with no natural light. It has an oak vanity with a very neutral pale beige & cream colored cultured marble top.

The floor and shower surround are both gray tile with lots of blue undertones. The shower surround is a deeper shade of gray than the floor.

She is trying to come up with a color for the walls that would neutralize the contrast between the floor, shower and countertop. Usually I'm full of ideas but this time I'm at a loss. She doesn't have any major objections to any colors as long as the final result is esthetically pleasing.

Can someone suggest something? Since the colors of the floor and shower surround make up the largest element in the room, my inclination is to go with a color that coordinates and emphasizes those colors, and in the process maybe the countertop color would recede.


----------



## Lansing (May 8, 2008)

Try a white or very light shade blue to make the room feel bigger/brighter as it has no window...


----------



## shapeshifter (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks for the assistance. 

She is very much into the romantic shades like pale blues, lavenders, even softer greens.

I totally agree with the concept of a paler shade to make the space seem larger. Fortunately it is a fairly large space to begin with.


----------



## kjwoodworking (Nov 21, 2007)

I agree with the light blue and possibly paint the inside of the door, trim and baseboard a bright white.

This would brighten it up. Here is a room that had dark paneling and trim. The trim is semi gloss white and the walls are a light blue. 

It brightened up the whole room.

Hope this helps.


----------

